# car keep getiting rejected



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I own a 2006 Acura TSX, got inspection done 2 months ago that passed everything. DC Uber said have to be 2005 or newer. but I keep on getting this message:


Your vehicle inspection was rejected for: Vehicle ineligible: too old or failed inspection

Uber doesn't have a phone # for me to call in, and their email service responds once every 4-5 hours.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Can only keep emailing them or if your area has an office go in directly and speak to someone.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I own a 2006 Acura TSX, got inspection done 2 months ago that passed everything. DC Uber said have to be 2005 or newer. but I keep on getting this message:
> 
> Your vehicle inspection was rejected for: Vehicle ineligible: too old or failed inspection
> 
> Uber doesn't have a phone # for me to call in, and their email service responds once every 4-5 hours.


welcome to cyber-space Regulation!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Ask them to escalate to a supervisor. Can't promise it will work, but it might.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

5 hours. still nothing.

Local DC office has a number to call, but it leads to an automated number. This makes me wonder how do you contact Uber when you get an on the job accident? You email them and they will respond back within 5 hours while you wait by the side of the street?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Be glad all these warnings signs are going off now before you're actually driving for them.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I currently have a 9-5 jobs, but I'd like to do something on the side that's more flexible. I picked up a part time job in used car sales, however their restriction on making it "on time" (not even a 5 minute grace period) is making me pissed. I make enough with my 9-5 job i don't want to deal with that kind of policy for the part time job.

This is why I am thinking of doing Uber. Making some part time money. Meeting some new people, hey who knows, maybe one of them might give me a job reference in the future.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> 5 hours. still nothing.
> 
> Local DC office has a number to call, but it leads to an automated number. This makes me wonder how do you contact Uber when you get an on the job accident? You email them and they will respond back within 5 hours while you wait by the side of the street?


Yes. 5 hours is pretty good. 24 to 48 is normal.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

maybe my submission information is wrong? i have been submitting my MD Inspection certificate instead of the detail documents. I did it 2 months ago, regularly, DMV will only take within a month when register for a new vehicle.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I would ask in this forum since each location has different requirements:

https://uberpeople.net/forums/WashingtonDC/


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my car met the requirements for DC area. However still getting rejected.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

You can keep beating your head against a wall here or you can go the the forum that has driers in your area and seek advice from those who know what the requirements are there. Your choice.


----------



## GDB (Feb 22, 2015)

I tried to add my 2013 Mazda CX-9, black with black leather interior, seats up to 6 pax over a month ago and am still waiting. Contacted support and the response was that everything was submitted correct and to wait

Only Uber knows what they are doing and I have doubts about that at times.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If in an accident.... Add 'urgent' to email subject line. After driving for 3 months, I did get someone that monitors my area that will text with me and I have met him at optional business meetings, a great guy and his response time is usually less than an hour during daylight. Your results may vary.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

My car finally got approved but I had 5 incidents on my driving record.

2 of them are speeding under 9mph
2 of them is because my car digest ration expired.
1 of them I didn't do a complete stop at stop sign.

3 of the 5 was on April 19th, 2012. So I'll have to get the background check again in 20 days


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> If in an accident.... Add 'urgent' to email subject line. After driving for 3 months, I did get someone that monitors my area that will text with me and I have met him at optional business meetings, a great guy and his response time is usually less than an hour during daylight. Your results may vary.


"Your results may vary. "

Sounds like a weight control product ad.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> My car finally got approved but I had 5 incidents on my driving record.
> 
> 2 of them are speeding under 9mph
> 2 of them is because my car digest ration expired.
> ...


You drive a delorean?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oops changed. but yah. i need to wait 20 more days for the 2012 record to be expunged.


----------

